# Two And A Half Men: Ist das Ende gekommen?



## Ulthras (27. Februar 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich bin schockiert. Heute gehört, dass die Two And A Half Men-Dreharbeiten komplett eingestellt werden, aufgrund von Charlie Sheens Verhalten.. 
unter anderem soll er seinen Produzenten heftig beleidigt haben. 

Quelle hab ich unter anderem hier: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/leute/0,1518,747621,00.html

Ich find das echt schade, Two and a half Men ist/war mit How I met your Mother meine lieblingsserie, Charlie Harper ist einfach unvergleichbar!

Was haltet ihr von dem Ende der Serie? Berechtigt? Unberechtigt? Wird sowieso langsam Zeit?
Oder glaubt ihr, es gibt doch noch Hoffnung? (Wenn Sheen 2 Million $ pro Folge kassiert, scheint die Serie ja wohl nen Haufen Geld einzubringen - warum darauf verzichten?)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Oder glaubt ihr, es gibt doch noch Hoffnung? (Wenn Sheen 2 Million $ pro Folge kassiert, scheint die Serie ja wohl nen Haufen Geld einzubringen - warum darauf verzichten?)



Du beantwortest deine Frage praktisch selber. Ich glaube nicht das Two and a half Men eingestellt wird.
Ich finde es zwar schade, aber verständlich. Mit Charlie Sheens unverantwortlicher Lebensweise (die sich auch negativ auf seine Arbeit auswirkt) und persönlichen Angriffen auf die Führung, wäre mir das auch zu blöd.


----------



## Firun (27. Februar 2011)

Ist Charlie Sheen momentan nicht auf Entziehung ? und war das nicht mit ein Grund für das Ende der Serie.


----------



## Ulthras (27. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ist Charlie Sheen momentan nicht auf Entziehung ? und war das nicht mit ein Grund für das Ende der Serie.



Schon, nur die Serie sollte eigentlich nur so lange eingestellt werden, bis er wieder draußen ist, glaub ich... Jetzt beleidigt er Leute und sie hören ganz auf=(


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Februar 2011)

Na ja, Sheen ist halt aufm Powertrip und bezeichnet alles und jeden um sich herum als nutzlose Maden, deren unterentwickelte Hirne nicht begreifen können, dass er mit jeder Sekunde seiner Existenz einfach nur großartig ist und das Spiel des Lebens gewinnt. Und nebenher hasst er halt Chuck Lorre, den Produzenten. Was er diesem alles an den Kopf geworfen hat, verstößt hier gegen sämtliche Forenregeln. Habe sogar irgendwo in "Worüber Freut Ihr Euch so richtig?" die Links zu den Briefen und Zitaten gepostet.

Er isn Arsch. Schade um Serie.


----------



## Dracun (27. Februar 2011)

er lebt halt den traum eines jeden garagen band rockers  Sex, Drugs & alkohol


----------



## Skatero (27. Februar 2011)

Die Serie war sowieso langweilig. Stört mich also nicht. Also berechtigt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Februar 2011)

Also, das was in der Welt am Sonntag Kompakt stand war schon heftig.



> In einem offenemn Brief an seine Fans beschimpfte er den Ko-Produzenten seiner Serie "Two and a Half Men" als "verseuchte Made". Charlie schrieb: "Er kann nicht mit meiner Macht umgehen und nicht mit der Wahrheit" und forderte Chuck Lorree zum Faustkampf auf, den "Erdenwurm". Später nannte er Lorre, berichtet hollywoodreporter.com, in einer Talkshow stet mit leicht antisemitischem Untertaon "Chaim Levine". Lorres Geburtsname war Charles Levine. Sheen selbst kam als Carlos Irwin Estévez zur Welt. Die Serie wurde inzwischen abgesetzt. Sheen ließ aus dem Urlaub (er reist mit Ex-Frau und zwei weiteren Begleiterinnen) zu seinem Kündigungsschreiben nur ausrichten: "So bin ich eben, wenn ich höflich bin."



Quelle: Welt am Sonntag Kompakt 27.02.2011, Seite 63


----------



## MrBlaki (27. Februar 2011)

War doch aber eigentlich schon lange klar das die Serie beendet ist oO
Aber schade drumm, habe sie verdammt gerne gesehen und mir alle Staffeln auf DvD gekauft >.<
War halt einmalig zu sehen wie ein Schauspieler das spielt was er auch im wahren Leben praktiziert xD


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2011)

Wär echt schade wenn sie abgesetzt wird.
So recht glaub ich aber nicht dran. Das Verhalten von Sheen ist schwer nachzuvollziehen obwohl er ein klasse Schauspieler ist.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Februar 2011)

Evtl. geht das ganze auf HBO weiter.

Für CBS zwar verdammt schade, da es die Quotenstärkste Sendung (in diesem Format) ist aber zu riskant für die Sender. Sie mussten ja schon 8 Folgen für die laufende Season streichen. Das sind 8 Wochen, wo CBS weniger Werbegelder einnimmt und die anderen Sender (fast) konkurrenzlos Zuschauer bekommen.

Obwohl ich mich eh Frage, wie lange wollen sie das noch machen? Jack passt irgendwie nicht mehr wirklich in die Serie. Aus meiner Sicht langsam "zu alt".


----------



## Chillers (28. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Obwohl ich mich eh Frage, wie lange wollen sie das noch machen? Jack passt irgendwie nicht mehr wirklich in die Serie. Aus meiner Sicht langsam "zu alt".



Jo, leider. Ich fand´den *Kleinen* immer sehr lustig.

Und Sheen kann auch nicht mehr den äußerlich unversehrten so geben, wie es zur Charlie-Figur eben passen muss.
Lebemann, aber trotzdem keine Falten, Tränensäcke - knackig und vom Aussehen her 10 Jahre jünger.
Da hilft wohl kein Make-up, personal trainer usw. im mom weiter.
Vielleicht setzen sie es deswegen auch aus.

Bei Alan Harper würde es gehen, aber eben nicht bei Charlie.
Schade.


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2011)

Naja als Ersatz für Jake müsste wohl bald ein neues Kind her oder so. 

Oder die Sendung ist eben echt gelaufen. Sind ja auch schon 8 Staffeln, also von daher...


----------



## schneemaus (28. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wär echt schade wenn sie abgesetzt wird.
> So recht glaub ich aber nicht dran. Das Verhalten von Sheen ist schwer nachzuvollziehen obwohl er ein klasse Schauspieler ist.



Na ja, so sehr viel schauspielern musste er bei Two and a half men ja nicht so wirklich, hat ja fast sich selbst gespielt 

Meiner Meinung nach war es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sie mal handeln. Und nun ist es eben so weit. Find es auch schade, hab's mir gerne angeschaut, aber fand die Serie jetzt nicht soooo überragend, dass ich es so schade finde wie z.B. bei The L Word. Eine Serie läuft ja nicht ewig, und der "kleene" Jack, den ich in den ersten Staffeln noch furchtbar lustig fand, wurde von Staffel zu Staffel irgendwie unlustiger, wie ja schon einige hier gesagt haben.


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Februar 2011)

In der Serie mag so ein Verhalten ja lustig sein, aber sich so aufzuführen in der Realität ist einfach daneben.
Ich bin ein Fan der Serie nicht falsch verstehen, aber ganz sicher kein Fan von Sheen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ist Charlie Sheen momentan nicht auf Entziehung ? und war das nicht mit ein Grund für das Ende der Serie.



Heisst das nicht Entzug? Mir war so 


BTT:

Leute, das sind Schauspieler, fahrendes Volk, Gaukler, wo steht, dass die wie Heilige sein müssen?
Is doch schön wenn mal einer nicht son glattgebürsterter Weichspüler ist.


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na ja, so sehr viel schauspielern musste er bei Two and a half men ja nicht so wirklich, hat ja fast sich selbst gespielt
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach war es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sie mal handeln. Und nun ist es eben so weit. Find es auch schade, hab's mir gerne angeschaut, aber fand die Serie jetzt nicht soooo überragend, dass ich es so schade finde wie z.B. bei The L Word. Eine Serie läuft ja nicht ewig, und der "kleene" Jack, den ich in den ersten Staffeln noch furchtbar lustig fand, wurde von Staffel zu Staffel irgendwie unlustiger, wie ja schon einige hier gesagt haben.



Das stimmt.
Allerdings hat ja Sheen auch vorher in einer Hand voll Filme gespielt, z.B. die Hot Shots-Reihe, was zugegebenermaßen reiner Klamauk ist.


----------



## Tikume (28. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Leute, das sind Schauspieler, fahrendes Volk, Gaukler, wo steht, dass die wie Heilige sein müssen?
> Is doch schön wenn mal einer nicht son glattgebürsterter Weichspüler ist.



Wenn es soweit geht dass er seine Arbeit (für die er mehr als fürstlich bezahlt wurde) nicht mehr auf die Reihe bekommt, war es das halt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2011)

Lt. Bild wurde Sheen gefeuert und wird somit keine weitere Folge mehr von Two and a Halfe Man drehen. Finde ich richtig, so eine Person ist irgendwann einfach nicht mehr tragbar.


----------



## Tschubai (8. März 2011)

Jo - Charlie ist endgültig von Warner Bros. gefeuert worden! ganz offiziell....leider!
Ein TaaHM ohne Charlie Sheen gibts nicht! Er gehört einfach dazu - ich denke mal, auch wenn sie jetzt einen Ersatz für ihn präsentieren, wird es einfach nicht mehr so erfolgreich sein!
Ich behaupte einfach mal, das CS ungefähr 70% der Serie ist - der Kleine und der Bruder sind (für mich!) im Prinzip nur Stichwortgeber, bzw. nur ne Art Statisten......


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. März 2011)

Kein Wunder, schaut euch den Junki an http://www.ustream.t...corded/13167959


----------



## Camuro (8. März 2011)

Ich hoffe ja mal nicht das sie auf die Idee kommen und Charlie mit jemandem anderes zu besetzen. o_O
Das gab es schon mal bei irgendeiner Serie und brachte mehr als nur Verwirrung mit sich.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. März 2011)

CBS hat die Sendung abgesetzt. Die Rechte an der Serie scheint aber Charlie Sheen zu besitzen. Er soll ja mit HBO verhandeln.

Er will CBS ja auch auf 200 Mio. $ verklagen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> er lebt halt den traum eines jeden garagen band rockers  Sex, Drugs & alkohol



Naja ich bin mir da nicht so sicher ob Charlie Sheen wirklich so zufrieden mit seinem Leben ist.
In den meisten Interviews klingt für mich jedes, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene, "Argument" wie ein Hilferuf


----------



## Konov (9. März 2011)

Sheen wird die Sendung kaum so weiterführen können wie er jetzt aussieht.
Schaut ihn euch mal an... ich bin erschüttert darüber wie heruntergekommen er aussieht. Die Rolle des Sonnyboys in Malibu kauft ihm keiner mehr ab.

Ich bin eigentlich ein großer Fan von Sheen in Two and a half Men, aber das ist einfach nicht mehr der "Charlie Harper" den man immer so gerne gesehen hat. Traurig dass er so abgestürzt ist. Vorallem der Drogenmissbrauch lässt mich zweifeln... warum müssen manche Leute immer über die Stränge schlagen?

Auch in meinem privaten Umfeld werden Drogen konsumiert und ich kann da normalerweise nicht gegen anstinken wenn ich äußere, dass es mir Sorgen macht.

Bei Hollywood Stars ist das zwar noch etwas anders, aber bei denen konsumiert ja auch jeder zweite. Ist das Business so schwer zu ertragen?
Ich möchte jedenfalls kein TAAHM sehen wenn Sheen so heruntergekommen aussieht. Völlig eingefallenes Gesicht... das kann man mit keinem Makeup der Welt wegretouchieren.
Die Estevez Familie jedenfalls tut mir sehr leid, dass sie ihren Bruder so sehen müssen.



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Naja ich bin mir da nicht so sicher ob Charlie Sheen wirklich so zufrieden mit seinem Leben ist.
> In den meisten Interviews klingt für mich jedes, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissene, "Argument" wie ein Hilferuf




Damit ist er sicherlich nicht zufrieden... wer kann damit zufrieden sein? Er bildet sich vermutlich vieles ein und redet sich die Situation schön, wie so oft bei Suchtkranken Personen.
Charlie Sheen braucht professionelle Hilfe und radikale Entzugsmethoden ohne Frauen, Alkohol und Drogen. Nur wird er das nicht befürworten und warscheinlich in nicht allzu langer Zeit über die Wupper gehen. Und das ist die eigentliche Tragik an der Sache.


----------



## KurdishAryan10 (10. März 2011)

schade wirklich schade ...die serie wird dann wohl sehr bald enden oder?


----------



## Beckenblockade (10. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QS0q3mGPGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Des fasst seine Interviews recht gut zusammen.


----------



## BlizzLord (10. März 2011)

Angeblich hat Charlie Sheen ja kein Problem mit einem Nachfolger.

http://www.showbiz.de/2011/03/10/charlie-sheen-kein-problem-mit-potenziellen-nachfolgern/

Aber das wär irgendwie nicht dasselbe.


----------



## eaglestar (10. März 2011)

*2 Mio. pro Folge!* und alles was er dafür machen musste war den Text zu lernen. Schauspielern macht er ja nicht einmal, er spielt
sich in Two and a half Man doch selbst.


GOTT wie kann man so einen einfachen Job versauen! *AtomFacepalm*


Btw. John Stamos aus der TV-Serie "Full House" wäre noch der beste Ersatz, aber ohne Charlie gehts nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. März 2011)

eaglestar schrieb:


> [...]
> GOTT wie kann man so einen einfachen Job versauen! *AtomFacepalm*
> [...]
> 
> MFG


Hast dir die Frage doch selbst beantwortet :> Das war er gespielt hat, lebt(e) er ja auch und dann musste es über kurz oder lang gesehen so kommen


----------



## Konov (10. März 2011)

Mit einem Ersatz wäre es wohl kaum dasselbe. 
Andererseits glaube ich, dass ich mich langfristig auch an einen anderen Schauspieler gewöhnen könnte - viel Charme der Serie geht auch von den anderen Schauspielern aus, so dass Sheen nicht "nur" das nonplusultra ist.


----------



## Silenzz (10. März 2011)

Najaaaaaaaaaaaa, ich denke schon das Sheen so ziemlich der Star der Serie ist, stell dir mal King of Queens vor und aufeinmal hätten die Kevin James (Doug) mit einem x-beliebigen anderen Schauspieler ersetzt oO Das wäre genauso schwach angekommen. Aber wer weiß, wenn Sheen die Rechte hat, vll. wird ja doch noch was draus, fänd ich aufjedenfall super


----------



## Kamsi (11. März 2011)

House wird der neue Charlie 

In der 7ten Staffel von House üben die schonmal in ner Traumphase ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xmzmbCylJw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (13. März 2011)

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/bfb12aea47/charlie-sheen-s-winning-recipes?rel=player

Jetzt hat er sogar seine kochshow ^^


----------



## Cantharion (13. März 2011)

eaglestar schrieb:


> *2 Mio. pro Folge!* und alles was er dafür machen musste war den Text zu lernen. Schauspielern macht er ja nicht einmal, er spielt
> sich in Two and a half Man doch selbst.
> 
> GOTT wie kann man so einen einfachen Job versauen! *AtomFacepalm*



Kein Bock, Alkohol+Drogen und Millionen auf dem Konto sind eben eine Kombination die sich nicht gerade positiv auf die Karriere auswirkt.


----------



## Fipsin (9. April 2011)

Hab gehört das David Hesselhoff die stelle vllt. nimmt,
Erster Gedanke= Dvid liegt auf der Veranda und singt mit seinem Burger lass mich einfach hier liegen,
ne spass beiseite, Die Sendung ist einfach top und wird ohne Charlie nicht
das sein Was sie war.


----------



## zoizz (9. April 2011)

Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, wie man als Kerl über den Sheen lästern kann bzw über seinen Lebensstil meckern kann?
Leute (welche, die sich als männlich verstehen): Dieser Typ lebt das Wunschleben eines jeden strammen Kerls: Drugs, Sex & Party!

Er hat den Bekanntheitsgrad, die Kohle und den Einfluss, dass er es sich leisten kann. Alles andere als Anerkennung ist hart erarbeiteter Neid ;p 

Ob gesund oder nicht, ob verantwortungsvoll oder nicht, ob vorausschauend oder nicht: Charlie Sheen lebt jeden Tag, als wäre es Tanz in den Mai+Karneval+Oktoberfest, wo auch nur Völlerei, Rumhurerei und Spass ohne Grenzen gefröhnt wird


----------



## Ol@f (10. April 2011)

Hm, mich würde eine Neubesetzung vermutlich nur für kurze Zeit stören. Ich find ihn als Figur auch nicht allzu spannend. Da ist der Allan deutlich besser und interessanter.


----------



## Xell99 (11. April 2011)

Ohne Sheen kannst die Serie vergessen


----------



## Ulthras (17. Mai 2011)

Tja, und jetzt ersetzt Ashton Kutcher Charlie Sheen.. zwar in ner neuen Rolle, aber die Serie wird einfach nicht mehr Two and a half Men sein.. Vielleicht ne andere gute, aber nicht Two and a half Men..


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2011)

Könnte mir vorstellen dass es auf lange Sicht (!) wieder so lustig wird wie die alten Folgen, auch wenn ich kein Ashton Kutcher Fan bin.
Solange nicht die ganze andere Besetzung auch noch getauscht wird.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (18. Mai 2011)

kurz und knapp gesagt. auch wenn sie einen neuen charlie da rein setzen, so wie jetzt diesen kut.... was auch immer, der ashton da. es ist nicht mehr so wie sonst, charlie "sheen" hat diese serie ausgemacht. 

natürlich auch alle anderen charaktere, aber ohne charlie "sheen" ist es mit sicherheit nicht mehr dasselbe. die probieren nur rum, ob es nochmal erfolg haben wird. für mich ist der zug aber abgefahren, werde mir mit sicherheit ein paar folgen davon antun. aber nur um mir eine meinung zu "bild"en


----------



## Terrascream (18. Mai 2011)

Niemand kann Charlie Sheen ersetzten...


----------



## xdave78 (18. Mai 2011)

Naja..alles hat ein Ende, nur die Wurst hat Zwei...nachdem was Sheen sich da wieder mit seinem Vollrauschbrief geleistet hat, ist das Ende der Serie besiegelt. Mal sehn ob das Spinoff an die Klasse herankommt....


----------



## Silenzz (18. Mai 2011)

Ich denke nicht, ich denke das wird jetzt ein riesen Flop, wie damals bei Scrubs ohne J.D., oder O.C. California, ohne Marissa, man kann nicht einfach so eine tragende Rolle "umbesetzen" bzw. absägen..... aber wir werden ja sehn.


----------



## Ol@f (18. Mai 2011)

Ich versteh nicht, was alle an der Charlie Sheen Figur so toll fanden. Ich fand sie meistens am langweiligsten.


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Mai 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, was alle an der Charlie Sheen Figur so toll fanden. Ich fand sie meistens am langweiligsten.



This.

Ich weiß einfach nicht, was alle so toll an Sheens Rolle fanden.
Sie hat sich über alle Staffeln kein Stück weiter entwickelt, keinerlei Tiefe entwickelt.
Die Schreiber hatten einige male durchaus die Möglichkeit dazu, haben sie dann aber in der gleichen Folge wieder verworfen.


----------



## Konov (19. Mai 2011)

Naja, er war schon eine polarisierende Persönlichkeit in der Sendung, in seiner Rolle...

Von daher kann ich das schon verstehen, dass manche es richtig blöd finden, zumal der Nachfolger (Kutcher) nicht wirklich "männlicher" wirkt oder sonst irgendwie besser geeignet wäre.
Trotzdem denke ich, dass ich weiter reinschauen würde wenn die Witze gleich gut bleiben.


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Mai 2011)

Nein sorry aber die Sendung ist vorbei.
Persönlich finde ich die 6-7 Staffel schon müll, da mir das konzept mit der Freundin von Charlie schon überhaupt nicht zugesagt hat.
sowieso seit der scheisse die sheen abgezogen hat, kann ich die serie nicht mehr sehen.

und jetzt soll auch noch Kutscher kommen, der Onkel von Jake sein soll. Rein Alters mässig passt das für mich schon überhaupt nicht.


----------



## eaglestar (20. Mai 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, was alle an der Charlie Sheen Figur so toll fanden. Ich fand sie meistens am langweiligsten.



Die Kombination aller Charaktere macht das Ganze rund. Ich kann mir nur niemand besseren für die Rolle vorstellen,
als Charlie. 


Gruß


----------



## BRWeiden (20. Mai 2011)

ich bin auch der Meinung, dass "Two and a half men" nun vorbei ist. Weil Kutcher einfach son Milchbubi ist. Jetzt müsste es heisen: "One and two half men"... 

Wiso genau Sheen: Ganz klar! Er musste seine Rolle doch nicht spielen! Er hat sie gelebt, wie ja auch durch die Medien gegangen ist.... Dadurch kam die Sache SEHR authentisch rüber! Son Kutcher hat einfach das Herz nicht tief genug in der Hose um die Rolle zu spielen.
(Das kann jetzt jeder sehen wie er will^^)

Schade eigentlich ich fand die Serie super, besonders weil es so authentisch war. (Man konnte viel von ihm lernen, was auch zum Teil geklappt hat )
Aber Kutcher ist als Sheen ersatz total fehl am Platz!


BTW: wiso klappt das Buffed Forum nicht mit Opera? :O


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Mai 2011)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum Charlie für seine Anwesenheit so viel Geld bekommen hat. Pro Folge...


----------



## Dolzi (20. Mai 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, warum Charlie für seine Anwesenheit so viel Geld bekommen hat. Pro Folge...





Weil er es geschafft hat zur Kultfigur zu werden und damit Millionen Leute vor den Bildschirm geholt hat, was Unmengen an Werbeeinnahmen mit sich brachte.
Sollte dies dem lieben Herr Kutcher nicht gelingen, (was es ihm höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht wird) werden sie die Sendung schneller absetzen als er "Was war denn das...?" auf seinen Block kritzeln kann.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Mai 2011)

naja der echte Charlie kommt spätestens nach einer Staffel wieder, weil dann ist im das Geld für Nutten und Cocs ausgegangen.


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Chuck den wieder haben will. Und ohne Chuck gibt's erst recht kein Two and a half men.


----------



## Niklasx (28. Mai 2011)

habe gehört, dass ashton kutcher die rolle von charlie übernehmen soll. find ich nicht wirklich gut, ihn einfach zu ersetzen. sicher ist charlie sheens verhalten in der öffentlichkeit nicht ok und ich kann es verstehen, dass die filmagentur die dreharbeiten mit ihm einstellt, aber dann würde ich lieber die serie komplett einstanzen und sie nicht einfach mit anderen schauspielern fortsetzen. dafür sind die chefs der serie aber bestimmt zu geldgeil, weil sie wissen das die leute dann mind. noch die neue staffel verfolgen werden, alleine schon um zu sehen,wie sich ashton kutcher in der rolle macht.


----------



## Edou (28. Mai 2011)

Nicht ganz, Ashton Kutcher wird NICHT Charlie Harper. Er wird lediglich eine neue Hauptrolle bekommen, also wird Charlie Harper aus der Show geschrieben, wie auch immer sie das bewerkstelligen. Ausserdem ist Two and a half Men wohl die tragenste Sendung auf dem Sender, somit versucht man sie noch zu Retten. Zudem sind es auch sicher gute publicity Gründe, die Zuschauer sind gespannt, wie man Charlie, ersetzt. Es ist, zumindest fürs erste, die beste Strategie.
Charlie Sheens verhalten in der Öffentlichkeit ist alles andere als "nur" Ok, er beleidigt seine Vorgesetzten, hat massig Drogen-Partys und versucht sich als möchtegern Komiker. Der Mann hat, leider, nichtmehr alle Tassen im Schrank.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (28. Mai 2011)

Mich wundert es das Sheen noch Lebt. Der zieht sich 7g Koks mit einem Schnupf rein und was weis ich noch alles.


----------



## Butcher's Hook (30. Mai 2011)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob *Ass*ton Kutcher die Sendung "retten" kann


----------



## Terrascream (30. Mai 2011)

Butcher schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob *Ass*ton Kutcher die Sendung "retten" kann



Den Witz fand ich gut   

Aber nein kann dieser Bubi nicht x: x:


----------



## orkman (30. Mai 2011)

Butcher schrieb:


> da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob *Ass*ton Kutcher die Sendung "retten" kann



ich find den auch gut  aber jetzt is die sendung leider hin ... also ich schau sie mir 100 % net mehr an ...


----------



## Ennia (31. Mai 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ich find den auch gut  aber jetzt is die sendung leider hin ... also ich schau sie mir 100 % net mehr an ...



Natürlich schaust du sie dir an und ich wette, dass sie dir dann garnicht mal so schlecht gefallen wird. Sheen ist ersetzbar. Kutcher wird ja die Rolle von Charlie nicht 1:1 übernehmen...


----------



## Loony555 (31. Mai 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Serie war sowieso langweilig. Stört mich also nicht. Also berechtigt.



Hach, endlich mal einer der das genauso sieht wie ich!
Ich kann echt nicht verstehen, was alle immer an dieser Serie so toll finden.
Ich habs mir ein paarmal angesehen (man muss ja informiert sein), und ich finds einfach nur doof
und das ganze "Setting" total uninteressant. Die Serie ist überbewertet und "überhyped".


----------



## floppydrive (31. Mai 2011)

So lange Big Bang Theory noch läuft, wenn interessiert da Two and a Half Men?


----------



## orkman (31. Mai 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Natürlich schaust du sie dir an und ich wette, dass sie dir dann garnicht mal so schlecht gefallen wird. Sheen ist ersetzbar. Kutcher wird ja die Rolle von Charlie nicht 1:1 übernehmen...



nee ich schau mir die 100 % net an ... dieser asston ketchup is so ein mieser schauspieler und sieht auch noch so o.O aus ... ich mein wer dreht schon son film wie " hey wo is mein auto?" ausser er ... der einzig gute film wo er mit drin is is 2006: Jede Sekunde zählt – The Guardian (_The Guardian_)
charlie war einfach die hauptfigur und der bekannteste an der sendung ... wenn der weg is laeuft nix ... das is wie wenn man Schwarzi in terminator durch oliver pocher ersetzen wuerde


----------



## Yaglan (31. Mai 2011)

Big Bang ist schon Geil xD. Two and a Half Man ist auch cool.


----------

